# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Folklori Shqiptar

## [A-SHKODRANI]

Detyrë kryesore e folklorit dhe e folkloristikës është mbledhja dhe studimi i traditave popullore, duke nënkuptuar për traditë jo vetëm besimet dhe opinionin që ka populli i pakultivuar për faktet dhe dukuritë e universit, por edhe zakonet e përditshme, për ceremonitë e festave të ndryshme, si edhe manifestimet estetike të çfarëdo lloji.
Kur flasim për zanafillën e folklorit, duhet ta kemi të qartë se ai nuk lind vetëm, por së bashku me elemente të tjera me të cilat është i lidhur, kështu ai lind edhe me elemente që i përkasin etnografisë (zakone, ritet e ndryshme etj.), që i përkasin muzikës, valles etj. 

Dhe i parë në këtë tërësi, si dukuri artistike dhe jetësore lidhur me jetën e njeriut primitiv, mund të themi se folklori është i vjetër sa vetë njeriu. Ai lindi si një nevojë e brendshme e këtij njeriu primitiv, në krye, jo si dukuri artistike e pastër, por si një fenomen që ishte i lidhur drejtpërdrejt me jetën e tij, me mbijetesën e tij, me sigurinë për jetën etj. Me një fjalë, e thënë ndryshe, njeriu primitiv, i pafuqishëm në mes të forcave të ndryshme të realitetit, duke e menduar botën të populluar nga shpirtra (faza e animizimit), nga shpirtra që ishin në të mirë të tij, që, së paku kështu i ngjante atij, e ndihmonin për të kapërcyer vështirësitë që ai haste në jetë, që e ruanin nga e keqja, rreziqet e jetës, e ruanin nga sëmundja, e ruanin nga thatësira, i falnin pjellori si atij ashtu edhe tokës, por edhe shpirtra që ishin të ligj, që, së paku kështu i ngjante atij, kishin ngritur pusi dhe donin ta goditnin nga çasti në çast, shpirtra ziliqarë e tekanjozë, që mund t'i dërgonin sëmundjet dhe vdekjen, mund të bënin që prodhimet të mos ishin të mbara, që gjahu të mos ishte i mbarë etj. Për t'u dalë përpara këtyre fatkeqësive, për të siguruar shëndet e pjellori si për vete ashtu edhe për natyrën, njeriu primitiv u mundua me anë të lutjeve dhe yshtjeve magjike, të bëjë për vete shpirtrat dhe të ruhet nga çdo e ligë. Pikërisht nga këto rite primitive fetare e magjike lindin krijimet e para folklorike. Një gjë e tillë mund të hetohet edhe sot në popujt primitive të Afrikës apo të Amerikës së Jugut, ku riti magjik është ende i gjallë dhe kryhet me anë krijimesh të vërteta folklorike. Nga ana tjetër, kjo mund të vërehet te mbeturinat e këtyre riteve magjike që kanë arritur gjer në ditët tona dhe që duhen pasur parasysh kur duam të shpjegojmë, edhe në folklorin tonë, shumë këngë të vjetra që na kanë mbetur si nga ritet e motmotit ashtu edhe në shumë këngë të lidhura me ritet e dasmës etj.
Nga këto që thamë, kuptohet se folklori lindi në gji të natyrës dhe mes njerëzve që jetonin në gji të natyrës, mes atyre që punonin tokën apo mbarështronin bagëtimë dhe jetonin me këto prodhime, pra lindi e u zhvillua në mes të fshatarëve. Më pas krijimet folklorike, edhe pse njeriu përparoi dhe shkenca bëri të vetën, duke lehtësuar jetën e punën e njeriut, nuk u shuan, ndonëse karakteri i tyre ritual e magjik erdhi përherë e me tepër duke u pakësuar në mos zhdukur fare. Në këtë fazë të dytë, në kohën e qytetërimit, krijimi folklorik është më shumë një vepër artistike se sa një veper rituale fetare. Kjo shpjegon, nga ana tjetër, jetëgjatësinë e folklorit, ruajtjen e tij deri në ditët tona, madje dhe gjallërinë e tij në mjaft aspekte, sidomos si mbështetës për artin e kultivuar. Dalngadalë lindën edhe njerëz që merreshin kryesisht me krijimin e këtyre këngëve popullore: të tillë mund të përmendim aedët, rapsodët, trubadurët, truverët, menestrelët etj. dke filluar nga Homeri e duke mbaruar deri te Osiani skoces e deri te rabsodët e këngëtarët tanë. Tashti folklori është një krijim artistik që kryen një funksion krejt tjetër nga ai i pari. Megjithatë shtresa e parë e folklorit (legjendat, këngët e riteve, përrallat, proverbat etj.) mbetet një relike e fosile të gjalla këto krijime ruhen e kalohen ende sot e kësaj dite nga një brez në tjetrin jo vetëm si vepra artistike, por edhe si elemente të qenësishme që flasin për origjinalitetin e një kombi, për identitetin kombëtar të një populli.

----------


## elita5

pershendetje.
 jam nje perkrahes i flake i folklorit tone pasi ia eshte shume i pasur dhe me shume vlera artistike. ky folk e ka mbajtur gjalle shqiperin nga brezi ne brez pasi eshte pasyre e vlerave kombetare, por sot verej se nuk po i kushshtohet rendesi  gje qe per nedo kete nje kosto shume te madhe pasi dita ditees po na humbin mjaft vlera per te cilat nje sqiptare dikur krenohej. bujaria, mikpritja, besa,trimeria zakonet , traditat, ejt nuk jane vlera qe keqija te cilat ne duhet ti leme pas dore prandaj une jam i mendimit se ato duhen vleresuar dhe trunsmetuar cdo brezi pesardhes. 
  " o moj shqipni e mjera shqipni ,
kush t'ka qitun  me krye ne hi 
ti ke pas ken nji zane e rand
 burrat e dheut te thirshin NANE"

----------


## WhoElse69

une mendoj se , edhe pse nuk kane shume shume perkrahje .. ato qe meren me veprat folklorike .. mendoj .. ata kane perkrahje por jo aq sa meritojne .. folklori kurre nuk do shuhet .. ashtu si ka mbetur i gjalle dhe i bujshem per keto shekuj qe ne e dijme ashtu do mbijetoje e do pasurohet edhe me teper ne shekujt qe ka perpara .. e gjitha qe mund te bejme ne eshte .. te perkrahim me cdo mundsi qe na jepet .. folklorin tone .. kombetar.. qe tju sherbeje edhe brezave te ardhshem si pasqyre e asaj se kush kan qene dikur e kush jane ende ashtu sich na ka sherbyer edhe ne

----------


## Falco115

U pergezoj per këtë temë shum interesante !
Ndër shekuj populli shqiptar ka krijuar një kulturë shpirtërore të begatë, e cila krahasohet me atë të popujve më të vjeter të Evropes.
Kënget e shumta, e të shumllojshme, vallet e larmishme të zonave të ndryshme të trojeve tona etnike, melodit instrumentale, legjendat, gojëdhenat, perrallat e, anekdotat, fjalët e urta,fabulat etj... përbëjne krijimtarine artistike shpirterore te popullit, e cila quhet FOLKLOR.
Krijimtaria folklorike lindi dhe u zhvillua si nevojë e njeriut per të shprehur botën e brendshme, ndjenjat dhe meditimet qe lidheshin me jetën dhe me veprimtarin e tij. Krijimet folklorike nuk u krijuan dhe nuk u zhvilluan vetëm në një periudhë, apo vetem nga një brez i njerzve. Goje me goje ato kaluan neper shekuj u perpunuan dhe u pasuruan,,shume prej tyre u harruan, nderkohe tjera linden,keshtu edhe ne ditet e sotit krijimtara e popullit jeton aktivisht. Gjatë koherave te ndryshme dijetarë të huaj dhe vendas kanë pohuar se shqiptart janë krijues të talentuar.
Folklori është letersi gojore dhe duke u transmetuar gojarisht , nga brezi në brez , nga vëndi në vënd, ndryshohet , perpunohet dhe zhvillohet nga bartësit e tij , në perputhje me rrethanat dhe shijet estetike te bartësve. Duke u bartur gojarisht nëper vite e shekuj, është e natyrshme që mbi krijimtarin folklorike të veproj edhe dukuria e harreses.
Krijimtaria artistike e popullit ka vlerë të madhe artistike dhe estetike, perfaqeson artin burimor. Duke qene pasqyrë e jetës shpirterore te popullit krijimtaria folklorike sjell një informacion të pasur për kohen kur u zhvilluan ngjarjet, për deshirat dhe problemet qe kanë shqetësuar njeriun tonë gjatë shekujve...Folklori është pjesë e rendesishme e kultures shpirterore të popullit tonë, andaj është detyre dhe nder për secilin qe te tregoj interes per njohjen dhe mbledhjen e kesaj pasurie te popullit.
Shkenca që merret  me folklorin quhet FOLKLORISTIKË , ndersa personi qe merret me mbledhjen dhe studimin e folklorit quhet FOLKLORIST. Folkloristi duhet të ketë njohuri për historin,gjeografinë,gjuhësinë,etnografinë dhe muzikën,sepse me gjitha keto folkloristika ka lidhje të ngushta,ndihmohet prej tyre ,dhe i ndihmon ato.
Interesimi për krijimtarinë te popullit është shumë më i hershem se shkenca e folkloristikes, deshmit e para për ekzistencene pasurisë artistike shqiptare i gjejmë te studiuesi bizantin Kristobuli ne shkrimin e tij për rrethimin e parë të Krujes , pastaj te historiani venedikas Sabeliki i cili flet per adhurimin e madh qe kishte figura e Skenderbeut tek populli shqiptar, pastaj Marin Barleti, te gjithe kta njoftojnë për këngë që kë ndoheshin nga shqiptaret, por asnjeri nga keta nuk sjell vargje te këngeve. Dokumentin e parë te mbledhjes se folklorit shqiptar e ndeshim te Frang Bardhi në fjalorin e tij latinisht-shqip,,pastaj në Kalabri është gjetur dorëshkrimi i Nikollë Filjes me 18 këngë arbreshe ... Interesimi për mbledhjen dhe studimin e folklorit tonë nisi nga fillimi i shekullit XIX, në një kohë kur  në Evropë kishte interesim për folkloristiken,Jeronim De Rada botoi vëllimin *Rapsodi të një poemi arbresh* , pastaj edhe arbreshë të tjerë si Gavril Dara ,Anton Santori, Zef Krispi, Dhimiter Kamarda etj. mblodhen e botuan kënge popullore. Në periudhen e Rilindje Kombtare interesimi per folklorin u shtua shumë, dhe si figurë e shquar e folkloristtikes shqiptare te asaj kohe është Thimi Mitko, i cili ndoqi rrugen e De Rades, Anton Skures etj.bëri mbledhjen e folklorit dhe me materialin e mbledhur botoi librin *Bleta shqiptare*.Pastaj kemi Zef Jubanin me permbledhje këngesh popullore dhe rapsodi poemash shqiptare,,pastaj mbledhesin e zellshem dhe studiuesin më serioz te folklorit At Shtjefen Gjeqovin...
Në v. 1960 u krijua Instituti i Folklorit, i cili me vone u shndrrua ne Institut të Kulures Popullore, ndersa per Kosove dhe Maqedoni , punë te suksesshme per mbledhjen, studimin dhe botimin e folklorit, ka bërë Instituti i Albanologjisë në Prishtinë...

----------

